# Making template for small "arc" pieces



## Gunnar (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello. I want to create a 40 mm wide piece (about 240 mm long) with an inner radius of 180 mm and outer radius of 220 mm (=40+180).

Any advice on how to do this? I have created a template that will (hopefully) allow me to easily create the side with the radius 220 mm, but the best solution so far to create the inner side is to create a half circle of radius 180 mm, remove a small piece from the edge and the let the router be there, so that starting with a straight piece, it will gradually be shaped into the specified radius, by sliding the piece past the rotating routerbit. It is a delicate precision setup and will probably take a long time to finish a piece. I really do not like this approach, but I have not found any other way of doing this.

hope you understand what I try to describe here.

So I'm interested in suggestions on how to do this better and faster!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure what you want to do. Are you talking about an end/crosscut cut that is either convex or concave, such as a fence picket or are you talking about curved rips along the length of the piece, like a rib, something else? Do you have a bandsaw?


----------



## jasikamarshel (Aug 6, 2010)

You want to create a template of small arc this a whole things you choose 40 mm wide piece (about 240 mm long) with an inner radius of 180 mm and outer radius of 220 mm,you must check a length also then you make is good for you.


----------



## woodjoiner (Aug 20, 2010)

Not quite sure what you're trying to accomplish, but for arches, not to be confused with half rounds are half circles I simply lay out on a thin sheet such as quarter inch plywood are maybe mdf preferably the latter. Lay out your dimensions as far as length and height, then take a thin strip is about a quarter inch thick and maybe three-quarter inches wide something that is somewhat flimsy to create the arch. Place a small nail at the two bottom ends and then hold with your fingers at the center top mark of your arch then lightly trace out the arch you have created with a strip of wood then use a bandsaw or jigsaw to cut this arch out and now you have you have the perfect template. And now I would guess you know how to transfer this to you project piece using a router with a straight bit with a top bearing this method will absolutely reproduce the exact arch every time. Hope this helps.

Good woodworking
woodjoiner


----------

